# Stocks making a new high or new low?



## Barnicle (13 January 2009)

Hi - just wondering if anyone can please tell me where I can get a list of stocks that have made a new high or new low over a specific time frame.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Panacea (13 January 2009)

Hi Barnicle,

Most, if not all, charting programs can scan for all sorts of data including new highs and lows. Metastock and AmiBroker seem to be the most popular but there are many others including a couple of freeware programs. They have to be installed on your puter and then data imported. 

I don't know of any web-based tools for scanning, but they may be out there.

Try googling 'free charting programs'.

Cheers.


----------



## kam75 (13 January 2009)

A lot of stocks making new highs in the current market.  For example yesterday, the following stocks made new 100 day highs: CCL, CFE, PPP and SGL.  I think a scanning software is your best bet but you can also find a lot of good stocks on ASX stocks chat posts.
regards


----------



## Gundini (13 January 2009)

Barnicle said:


> Hi - just wondering if anyone can please tell me where I can get a list of stocks that have made a new high or new low over a specific time frame.
> 
> Thanx in advance.




A little more work but worth the time is to buy the weekend Finacial Review.


----------



## Barnicle (14 January 2009)

Thanx for all the replies


----------



## wonderrman (14 January 2009)

I think the Sun and Age have the low and highs on the second or third page of their business section as well. The Weekend AFR has stacks of info and tables though.


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2009)

StockScan.com.au will do it for you.
Think you get a free month.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2021)

ASX200 at high at the closing bell of 7379


----------

